# Anyone have the '07 Dual HF?



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I am looking into this frameset, and wondering if anyone out there has any experience with it, what componentry you run on it, toal weight as built up, etc. 

I am concerned with how skittery it may be. I Love my alum/carbon Klein and won't sell it, but jimminy christmas, the darn thing almost bucks me clean off over bumps. And on technical descents you'd better be centered, or enjoy flying sans bicycle underneath you.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I am looking into this frameset, and wondering if anyone out there has any experience with it, what componentry you run on it, toal weight as built up, etc.
> 
> I am concerned with how skittery it may be. I Love my alum/carbon Klein and won't sell it, but jimminy christmas, the darn thing almost bucks me clean off over bumps. And on technical descents you'd better be centered, or enjoy flying sans bicycle underneath you.



Hey, I know its almost a thousand years too late for you, but I have ridden the Dual HF baby and its one of the most complete bikes you could ride, very fast, very stable and excellent handling.

I too used to own a Klein, similiar to yours, stiff just didn't cover it, it was as solid as an oil rig! After two hours I was hunched up over the bars, with an expression of pure pain on my face, though it was darn exciting to ride and accelerated and climbed like no other bike I've ridden since..


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

MERAKMAN said:


> Hey, I know its almost a thousand years too late for you, but I have ridden the Dual HF baby and its one of the most complete bikes you could ride, very fast, very stable and excellent handling.
> 
> I too used to own a Klein, similiar to yours, stiff just didn't cover it, it was as solid as an oil rig! After two hours I was hunched up over the bars, with an expression of pure pain on my face, though it was darn exciting to ride and accelerated and climbed like no other bike I've ridden since..



Well, ended up with a De Rosa Idol. Veeery pretty. Handles like a dream, super stable. Still, would like to add the Dual for a De Rosa aluminum frameset.

I agree Klein QPro is like no other when it comes to climbing/accelerating...as in "Holy COW!" Unreal.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Well, ended up with a De Rosa Idol. Veeery pretty. Handles like a dream, super stable. Still, would like to add the Dual for a De Rosa aluminum frameset.
> 
> I agree Klein QPro is like no other when it comes to climbing/accelerating...as in "Holy COW!" Unreal.


Well the Idol's the one to go for if you want a super fast and comfy ride. I found when I tested them both, that they were just as fast a bike as each other, they just rode differently. The Dual is much firmer feeling (you feel the bumps more) and feels really powerful, as did the Idol. I liked them both very much...

Yes the Klein Quantum that I owned had literally no concessions to comfort, it was an all alloy frame (alloy seat pin too) with rather large curved chain stays...basically a scud missile with something to hold onto and sit on! It made me grimace when reading Klein's literature when stated that 'after a while of riding you will forget the bike is under you and you will feel like you are floating in mid air' It honestly said this.....yeah floating in a pool of pure pain! Obviously the pay off was immense stiffness and mega acceleration! Now what was that alloy called that Klein used.........?


----------

